# Belém - Brazil,the largest metropolitan area in the amazon,and headquarter of the World Social Forum in 2009



## amazongate (Feb 24, 2008)

*City: Belém

State: Pará

Country: Brazil

Population of the city: 1.424.124 Inhabitants

Metropolitan Area: 2.078.405 Inhabitants

Area: 1,070 km² (413.1 sq mi)

Density: 1,322/km² (3,424/sq mi)

HDI:0.806 - high

Elevation: 10 m (33 ft)

Climate: Equatorial Am.*

*Link of the World Social Forum(in english)*: http://www.fsm2009amazonia.org.br/

*Turism Company of the State(in english)*: http://www.paraturismo.pa.gov.br/english/eng_index.asp

*With a population of 2.078.405 inhabitants, Belém is home of the largest metropolitan area of Amazon, a city located in the northern region of Brazil, and is the State capital of Pará, that is based on the largest deposit of iron in the world, Belém is one of the 12 largest and most important cities in the country, besides ,is the oldest in the Amazon region, founded on January 12 of 1616.

Historically, was on the main route of entry in the northern region of Brazil, because of the privileged geographical position. Located on the banks of the river Guamá, near the mouth of the Amazon River, it Shelters a modern international airport “val-de-cans”, with an infrastructure unparalleled in the Amazon region. With its location in the far north of the highway network in Brazil, Belem can be easily accessed per land, air and river, one of the main entrances to the all northern region.

In almost four hundred years of history, Belém experienced moments of glory including the golden period of Rubber at the beginning of the twentieth century, when the City has received several European families, which has greatly influenced the architecture of buildings, the city was known “Paris n’ America” . Today, despite being cosmopolitan and modern in many respects, Belém hasn’t lost the appearance of traditional mansions, churches and chapels of the colonial period.

City of receptive peoples, Belém is good city to visiting, you can find it all the comforts of a metropolis, combined with beautiful scenery Amazon, the city has several tourist attractions that will provide unforgettable moments.
Belém today is a city that has been highlighting in the tourism and business achievements of events of size worldwide, example is the World Social Forum, which will be headquartered in Belém in January 2009, the city also, is a strong candidate to be a sub-office of “World Cup 2014” that will be held in Brazil.*

*After this introduction, let the pictures!
First I will give you an idea of the size of the city, showing images of “Google Earth” and aerial photos, some night pictures, and beautiful pics of the city skyline, and photos across the streets, the whole will be around 58 photos*

*Ciudad: Belém 

Estado: Pará 

País: Brasil

Población de la ciudad: 1.424.124 habitantes 

Área metropolitana: 2.078.405 habitantes 

Densidad: 1.322,9 km² 

Altitud: 10 m 

Clima: ecuatorial am* 

*Link del Foro Social Mundial*: http://www.fsm2009amazonia.org.br/

*Conpanhia de Turismo del estado(en español)*: http://www.paraturismo.pa.gov.br/espanol/esp_index.asp

*Con una población metropolitana de 2.078.405 habitantes, Belén es el centro de la más grande región metropolitana de Amazonia, una ciudad situada en la región norte de Brasil, y la capital del estado de Pará, que se basa en el mayor depósito de hierro en el mundo, Belén es una de las 12 más grandes e importantes ciudades del país, además de ser la más antigua en Amazonia, fundada en 16 de enero de 1616. 

Históricamente, fue la principal vía de entrada en la región norte de Brasil, debido a su privilegiada posición geográfica. Situado a orillas del río Guamá, cerca de la desembocadura del río Amazonas, alberga el moderno aeropuerto internacional de Val-de-cans, la infraestructura sin precedentes en la Amazonia. Con su ubicación en el extremo norte de la red de carreteras de Brasil Belem pueden acceder fácilmente a través la tierra, el aire y el río, una de las principales entradas a toda la región norte. 

En sus casi cuatrocientos años de historia, Belén experimentou momentos de plenitud incluida la época dorada del caucho a principios del siglo XX, cuando el Consejo ha recibido numerosos familia europea, que ha influido en la arquitectura de sus edificios, y se convirtió en conocido Paris n'América. Hoy en día, a pesar de ser cosmopolita y moderna en muchos aspectos, Belén non ha perdido el aire tradicional de las fachadas de palacios, iglesias y capillas de la época colonial. 

Ciudad de dar la bienvenida a la gente, Belén es una ciudad que vale la pena visitar, usted lo puede encontrar todas las comodidades de una metrópoli, combinado con hermosos paisajes de la Amazonia, la ciudad tiene varias atracciones turísticas,usted terás insquecíveis momentos en Belém. 

Belém hoy es una ciudad que ha sido poner de relieve en el turismo y los negocios logros de los acontecimientos de su tamaño en todo el mundo, ejemplo de ello es el Foro Social Mundial, que tendrá su sede en Belén, en enero de 2009, la ciudad también es un fuerte candidata a ser una sub-oficina de la copa del mundo a partir de 2014 que se celebrará en Brasil. *

Después de esta introducción, dejar que las imágenes! 
En primer lugar te daré una idea del tamaño de la ciudad, a mostrándoles imágenes de Google Earth y fotografías aéreas, entonces, vienen tarde y hermosas fotos de la ciudad, horizonte, fotos y otro lado de la calle, el conjunto será de 58 imágenes en esta página , Que mostrará el lado urbano de Belén (fotos aéreas, y por la noche la calle, así como algunos de nuestros edificios más modernos). 


1-*Brazil Map/Mapa del Brasil:*
















[/
*Images(imágenes) of Google Earth:*

2-









3-









*landing in Belém/aterrizaje en Belém:*







_Pictures/imágenes:_

*Aerial/aéreas:*

4-










5-









6-










7-









8-









9-









10-









11-









12-









13-









14-









15-









16-









*Skyline:*

17-









18-









19-









20-









21-









22-









*Night pics/noche imágenes:*

23-









24-









25-









26-









27-









28-









*Some modern buildings in the city/algunos de nuestros modernos edificios:*

29-_Village top class e village top level_










30-_Island Creta_










31-_Aquarius Tower_(1 Pool per apartment,under construction)










32-_Metropolitan tower-01_










33-_Metropolitan tower-02_










34-_Metropolitan tower-03_










35-_Pegasus tower_










36-_Portofino condominium_










37-_Alhambra Tower_










38-_Louvre Tower_










39-_Venetia Condominium-01_









*"Alça viária" Bridge/puente*

40-









41-









*Some avenues and streets/algunas calles y avenidas:*

_"Visconde de Souza Franco" Avenue/avenida_

42-









43-









44-









45-









46-









47-









48-









_"Almirante Barroso" Avenue/avenida_

49-









50-









51-









_"Governador Magalhães Barata" avenue/avenida_

52-









_"Mundurucus" street/calle_

53-









_Streets in the "nazaré" neighborhood/calles en barrio de nazaré_

54-









55-









_Streets in the "Umarizal" neighborhood/calles en barrio de umarizal_

56-









57-









58-










*Continue in the next page,i will show for you the turistic points of the city*(45 photos)

*En la 2 ª página se mostrarán los lugares de interés turístico de la ciudad*(45 imágenes)

_credits/créditos_

18,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,43,44,46,47,48,50,51,57 *by Odilson Sa*

5,9,10,11,12,13,19,20,21,22,45,49 *by Nunez*

52,53,54,56,58 *by dricobel*

23,24,25,26,27 *by Aureo Farias*

4,6,7,8 *by DaniloSL*

14,15,16 *by Mauricio Koury Palmeira*

40,41 *by Joao Ramid*

17 *by aaliski*(panoramio)

55 *by Savio Castro*(panoramio)

42,28 *from wikipedia* (lost link,sorry)

Text: *by Marcos Pereira(me)* and translated for english *by Ulisses Vale Sá Junior* i español *por "google tradutor"*


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, very nice thread of belém!!


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Amazing "Jungle" City! :cheers:

Belém and Manaus, capitals of Amazonia!


----------



## manga (Jul 9, 2007)

Excelentes fotos de Belém. Uma grande metrópole encravada na Amazônia!


----------



## beato_salu (Nov 20, 2007)

Wonderful pics!
Can´t wait to see more images and infos about the projects that are going on there.


----------



## amazongate (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks!

The skyline of Belém,is the best in all amazon,and one of the bests in Brazil!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Belém is Just Amazing!
I want to see more about Belém


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats like simcity... Nice informative threadkay:


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

The information in several languages is a nice detail. Muito obrigado amazongate

More pics, please.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice city, thanks for sharing


----------



## manga (Jul 9, 2007)

The 20th pic is so beautiful!


----------



## amazongate (Feb 24, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Nice city, thanks for sharing





NorthWesternGuy said:


> The information in several languages is a nice detail. Muito obrigado amazongate
> 
> More pics, please.





Kafkas said:


> Thats like simcity... Nice informative threadkay:


Thanks!kay:

More pics in the second page!:cheers:


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great city :applause:


----------



## Zeca (Nov 23, 2006)

Belém is not just a beautiful city, it is amazing.


----------



## Cadu-BH (May 19, 2008)

\o/

very very nice thread!
thanks!!


----------



## amazongate (Feb 24, 2008)

amsincero1 said:


> Great city :applause:





Zeca said:


> Belém is not just a beautiful city, it is amazing.





Cadu-BH said:


> \o/
> 
> very very nice thread!
> thanks!!


Thanks!kay:


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Great shots!


----------



## Sr.França (Jul 31, 2008)

Belem is a beautiful city. Many say that Belem is " synthesis of the Amazonia". Belem more is known as " city of 'mangueiras'" because of some avenues to have "mangueiras" in the edges ("mangueiras" is a type of tree of the region, which produces a succulent fruit: the mango). Belem is the first metropolis in the Amazonia.

:banana: :cheers:


----------



## FEIO PRA CHUCHÚ (Jul 24, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice photos of Belem, one of the queens of the Amazonia (another is Manaus)!
Congratulations.


----------

